# S10 für Ehre -> 1 Woche umsonst S9 gefarmt



## Houston (5. Juli 2011)

Wie man in den Amerikanischen Foren lesen kann wird es S10 für Ehre geben. Item-Lvl ist 371.

Viele Leute werden nun 1 Woche umsonst das S9 Gear gefarmt haben.


----------



## zarix (5. Juli 2011)

Hmm bin zwar nicht up to date, aber wenn das so sein sollte von wegen letzte woche die möglichkeit genutzt um s9 zu farmen für Ehre von wegen frischen Char ,um in der nächsten Woche unerwartet zu erfahren , das es s10 für ehre gibt .  
Muss man schweine Glück haben einen gut gelaunten Gm(Neuling Gm) zu treffen ,der die Items umtauscht.
Das Glück hatte ich schonmal , aber mein Kollege weniger . 

Ansonsten , sei froh , das du dich informieren tust TE .
 Ausser du hast die Info erfahren , als es zu spät war.
Dann wie gesagt , musste auf einen GM warten der dumm ist ider eher Sprich eine Noobi GM  .


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juli 2011)

Hmm ... ohne Quelle traue ich dem nicht so ganz.
Denn sollte es wirklich so sein - wozu sollte die Arena dann noch groß nützlich sein - wegen 1-2 Extras.
Das wäre das Aus für die Arena, was Blizzard bestimmt nicht plant (oder doch?).


----------



## Houston (6. Juli 2011)

Du verstehst es nicht ganz. Es gibt derzeit: Blaues PVP Gear Itemlvl 352, Epische T1 Itemlvl 365 und Epische T2 Itemlvl 372

Mit S10 wird es Epische Itemlvl 371 für Ehre geben und Epische T1 Itemlvl 391 für Eroberungspunkte


----------



## Grushdak (6. Juli 2011)

Hab eben mal bei Atlas ingame nachgeschaut.

Und Du hast recht, es gibt Sachen von Saison 10 - und zwar nur Rüstungen (laut Anzeige).
Nur sind es Epics Itemlvl 371 für Ehre und 384 für Eroberungspunkte. 

greetz


----------



## Annovella (6. Juli 2011)

Houston schrieb:


> Wie man in den Amerikanischen Foren lesen kann wird es S10 für Ehre geben. Item-Lvl ist 371.
> 
> Viele Leute werden nun 1 Woche umsonst das S9 Gear gefarmt haben.



Jop, finds schon etwas lachhaft.
Bin der Meinung dieses 371er Set sollte sowieso ganz rausgepatched werden damit man nur das jetzige kaufen kann für Ehre oder man hätte direkt dieses 371er Set kaufen können.
Naja hab ja nur circa 30k Ehre gemacht in der Woche um meine restlichen epicitems bei Twinks zu holen, YAY...


----------



## zarix (6. Juli 2011)

Annovella schrieb:


> Jop, finds schon etwas lachhaft.
> Bin der Meinung dieses 371er Set sollte sowieso ganz rausgepatched werden damit man nur das jetzige kaufen kann für Ehre oder man hätte direkt dieses 371er Set kaufen können.
> Naja hab ja nur circa 30k Ehre gemacht in der Woche um meine restlichen epicitems bei Twinks zu holen, YAY...




Die Nerfs wären halb so schlimm, wenn die Währung nicht andauernd generft werden würde. 
Ich bin das gewöhnt seit ca ende Bc.


----------



## Schiimon (6. Juli 2011)

Das ist eine Falschmeldung. Blizzard hat nur ein zweites S9-Set eingeführt, dass sie jetzt für Ehre raushauen. Es ist im Grunde ein S9-Hero-Set. Nervig, für alle die zwischen den Seasons Ehre gefarmt haben, aber es ist kein großer Unterschied zum alten.
Nochmal zusammenfassend:
Neues altes Set für Ehre, 371 ab Mittwoch
Neues Set für Eroberungspunkte, 384 ab Mittwoch
Altes Set für Ehre, 365 zwischen den Seasons


----------



## icepeach (6. Juli 2011)

Gut zu wissen, wollte mir grad anfangen die restlichen S9 Items zu farmen °.°


----------



## AlleriaCrador (6. Juli 2011)

Waah und ich habe in den letzten Tagen meinen Dudu mit S9 Equip ausgestattet -.-*


----------



## Tikitomba (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, versteh ich das Problem daran nicht. Anders als im PvE spielt man doch nicht intensiv PvP-Inhalte, um irgendwann einen "Endcontent" zu erspielen, oder? Sicher erleichtert bessere Ausrüstung den Kampf gegen andere Spieler, aber primär ist doch völlig egal, wie gut das Equip ist, solange alle Spieler gleichermaßen Zugriff drauf haben. Im PvE-Content könnte ich die Enttäuschung verstehen, schliesslich ist für manche Encounter bestimmtes Equip einfach notwendig - im PvP hingegen liegt das Ziel doch eher im Weg, oder? Und die Leute, die versuchen, die PvP-Arena-Titel zu erspielen, kaufen sich doch dann eh das beste Set über Eroberungspunkte. Ist im Grunde das (jetzt erscheinende) bessere S9 (oder schlechtere S10, wie mans nimmt) somit nicht ohnehin ein "Endziel" für viele (vor allem Gelegenheits-)PvPler? Deswegen ist es doch eigentlich GUT, wenn man sich in der Woche noch schnell S9 gekauft hat, weil man jetzt noch einfacher S9b / S10light erspielen kann. Klärt mich auf.

LG

Tikitomba


----------



## Houston (6. Juli 2011)

Schiimon schrieb:


> Das ist eine Falschmeldung. Blizzard hat nur ein zweites S9-Set eingeführt, dass sie jetzt für Ehre raushauen. Es ist im Grunde ein S9-Hero-Set. Nervig, für alle die zwischen den Seasons Ehre gefarmt haben, aber es ist kein großer Unterschied zum alten.
> Nochmal zusammenfassend:
> Neues altes Set für Ehre, 371 ab Mittwoch
> Neues Set für Eroberungspunkte, 384 ab Mittwoch
> Altes Set für Ehre, 365 zwischen den Seasons



Und was habe ich geschrieben ...... Der Name vom 371er Set ist vollkommen wayne Fakt ist es kostet Ehre und ist besser als S9 was die Leute nun umsonst gefarmt haben.


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. Juli 2011)

Vermutlich wird S9 auf 371 angehoben um den Abstand zum craftbaren "Billigset" anzupassen. Das hat seit Patch Il 358 (vorher 339) bei gleichen Mats.


----------



## Netjeri (6. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte das Glück das ein Gildenmember mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht habe. SO habe ich jetzt Ehrepunkte gefarmt und Gerechtigkeitspunkte gecapped damit ich die heute Abend auch wieder in Ehrepunkte umtauschen kann .


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2011)

Wo zum Geier ist euer Problem?! Man hat doch eh ein Cap von 4k Ehre. Hättet ihr allen Ernstes eine Woche damit rumrennen wollen, während ihr stolz euer blaues 352 zur Schau tragt, denn es KÖNNTE ja sein dass ein neues Itemlevel-Set kommt? Wäre dem nicht so, würdet ihr euch weiterhin wie die Kinder über jedes 365er Ehre-Epic freuen. Und jetzt heißt es "Uäääh, das ist ja plötzlich alles Mist, neeed 371"!

Kommt mal wiede runter. Wer gern PvP betreibt und vielleicht nicht mit jedem Char ein Arenateam hat/ hatte, für den sind auch die 365er Sachen eine große Hilfe und außerdem sind die 4k Ehre schnell zusammen und man steigert ja automatisch die Ehre, wenn man hier und da BGs und TB mitmacht. Zudem kann man Gerechtigkeitspunkte umtauschen. Also hört auf zu weinen.


----------



## Mahrony (6. Juli 2011)

Find ich persönlich nicht so dramatisch. Hab mit meinem Warri diese Woche fix S9 gefarmt und das wird mir sicher einiges leichter machen. 
Außerdem: Who cares? In spätestens Zwei Wochen Rennen alle wieder mit dem aktuellem Set rum weil massenweise BGs gemacht werden. Ich werde mich auch heute Nachmittag in ein paar stürzen um noch die Drei Teile vom S9, bzw. vom S10 wenn es sich anbietet, die mir noch fehlen zu ergänzen. 
Es war ja nun realtiv easy S9 zu farmen, hab Freitag damit angefangen weil ichs verpennt hab Mittwoch loszulegen. Ich seh das ganze eh gechillter als meine Gildies die auf Biegen und Brechen ihr EQ zusammenrotzen.


----------



## puzzelmörder (6. Juli 2011)

Ärgerlich ist es schon, hab mir auch diese Woche S9 gefarmt. 

Da ich aber in Zukunft eh BGs gehe kommt eh genug Ehre wieder rein um die neuen Sets zu kaufen. Außerdem gibts ja noch Arena um dort Punkte zu holen. 

Sportlich nehmen und wieder aufstehen. Jeder tote Hordler bedeutet Spaß. Egal in welchem Equip. xD


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Juli 2011)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Sportlich nehmen und wieder aufstehen. Jeder tote Hordler bedeutet Spaß. Egal in welchem Equip. xD



Korrektur: jeder tote Ally :-) ach nee hab ja auch Allys - mist - aber stimmt schon: ist doch fast wurscht - mit dem kompletten Set des boshaften Gladiators kommt man schon gut über die PvP Runden - umsonst gefarmt würd ich das echt nicht nennen, außerdem gibt's echt noch Leute die gerne BGs machen, also zum Spaß und so - doch wirklich !


----------



## Mahrony (6. Juli 2011)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Ärgerlich ist es schon, hab mir auch diese Woche S9 gefarmt.
> 
> Da ich aber in Zukunft eh BGs gehe kommt eh genug Ehre wieder rein um die neuen Sets zu kaufen. Außerdem gibts ja noch Arena um dort Punkte zu holen.
> 
> Sportlich nehmen und wieder aufstehen. Jeder tote Hordler bedeutet Spaß. Egal in welchem Equip. xD




Mhh, Arena ist nicht ganz mein Fall aber mal guggen wie ich mich durch RBGs hämmern kann.
Finde es trotzdem auf irgendeine ganz verquere Weise fies denjenigen die ausschließlich Normale BGs machen das gute Eq kaum zugänglich zu machen. Schließlich tummeln sich auch Arena und RBG-Spieler auf den Stinknormalen BGs, und wenn man beides nicht macht ist es eine Sysiphusarbeit trotzdem an gute EQ ranzukommen. Schließlich dauert es Monate um überhaupt an den Setbonus zu kommen wenn man nur in normale BGs geht. Bei 175 Punkten in der Woche, 700 im Monat, dauert es alleine gute Dreieinhalb Monate um an eines der starken Setteile zu kommen.


Blizzard, bitte überlegt dir dein verkacktes Punktesystem für Ottonormal-PvPler noch einmal.


----------



## Schiimon (6. Juli 2011)

Ähm, Mahrony, wer nur nonheros geht, kriegt auch keine Epics, obwohl in den NHs auch Spieler mit Hero- und Raidgear rumlaufen, bzw wer nur Heros geht, kann keine Hardmode-Loots bekommen, geschweige denn Tarecgosas Rest


----------



## Mahrony (6. Juli 2011)

In Instanzen haben die besser equipten Spieler aber keinen direkten Vorteil gegnüber den schlechter equipten weil die ihr Equip nicht zusammen bekommen. 
PvE und PvP sind zwei paar komplett verschiedene Schuhe(auch wenn Blizz es anders sieht   )

Also passt der vergleich schonmal garnicht. im Gegenteil: Wenn besser equipte dabei sind steigt die Chance auf den gewünschten Loot in Inis  

Ich bin ja auch dafür das NormalBG-Spieler länger für ihr EQ brauchen, aber in der Momentanen Form ist das ja fast unmöglich.


----------



## Jemira (6. Juli 2011)

@schiimon aber in nonhcs kommst du mit nonhceq aus, in bgs triffst du aber auf gegner die du mit deinem eq egal wie gut du spielst nie schaffen wirst.
Allerdings gibt es in Gegensatz zu lk Zeiten zumindest wieder Waffen für Ehre (wie zu BC) somit ist es ein bischen ausgeglichener und ein kompletter s9ler (rein bgler im pve sozusagen nur rnd hc geher) hat doch gegen s10er (equivalent im pve zum raider) einen Hauch einer Chance. So groß ist dann der Eq Unterschied nicht mehr. Zu lk Zeiten hat halt das wichtigste gefehlt: die Waffe. Und bitte kommt nicht dass man die locker in hcs bekommen hätte. Wer nur bgs macht geht keine hcs ;-P


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Juli 2011)

Jemira schrieb:


> Wer nur bgs macht geht keine hcs ;-P


rischtisch. Doch die paar Arena-Runden pro Woche sind eig kein Problem, lass es 45 Minuten sein für 8 wins...


----------



## killerTeddy78 (6. Juli 2011)

Mahrony schrieb:


> Mhh, Arena ist nicht ganz mein Fall aber mal guggen wie ich mich durch RBGs hämmern kann.
> Finde es trotzdem auf irgendeine ganz verquere Weise fies denjenigen die ausschließlich Normale BGs machen das gute Eq kaum zugänglich zu machen. Schließlich tummeln sich auch Arena und RBG-Spieler auf den Stinknormalen BGs, und wenn man beides nicht macht ist es eine Sysiphusarbeit trotzdem an gute EQ ranzukommen. Schließlich dauert es Monate um überhaupt an den Setbonus zu kommen wenn man nur in normale BGs geht. Bei 175 Punkten in der Woche, 700 im Monat, dauert es alleine gute Dreieinhalb Monate um an eines der starken Setteile zu kommen.
> 
> 
> Blizzard, bitte überlegt dir dein verkacktes Punktesystem für Ottonormal-PvPler noch einmal.



Das System *ist *auf Ottonormal PvPler ausgelegt. Im Gegensatz zum dem System zu WotLK und davor. 

Ausgeglichenes Equip im random BG?   

Da haben viele gar kein PvP Equip. Oder vielleicht halb/halb.

Und selbst wenn! Was bringt gutes Equip, wenn die eigene Gruppe weniger koordiniert ist als der Gegner? Nix.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2011)

killerTeddy78 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn! Was bringt gutes Equip, wenn die eigene Gruppe weniger koordiniert ist als der Gegner? Nix.


Richtig. Gestern Abend gemerkt in der Kriegshymnenschlucht gegen die Franzosen. Gute Gegner und am Ende waren die "Oberkiller" mit großem Abstand ein Jäger und ein Shadow der Horde. Wir haben trotzdem 3:0 gewonnen. Warum? Besser gespielt, allen Kills zum Trotz. Wer nur mal durchs BG roxxorn will, dem wird das egal sein, aber für die die Ehre farmen ist ein Sieg natürlich wichtig, da er die meisten Punkte bringt.


----------



## Cantharion (6. Juli 2011)

Mahrony schrieb:


> Mhh, Arena ist nicht ganz mein Fall aber mal guggen wie ich mich durch RBGs hämmern kann.
> Finde es trotzdem auf irgendeine ganz verquere Weise fies denjenigen die ausschließlich Normale BGs machen das gute Eq kaum zugänglich zu machen. Schließlich tummeln sich auch Arena und RBG-Spieler auf den Stinknormalen BGs, und wenn man beides nicht macht ist es eine Sysiphusarbeit trotzdem an gute EQ ranzukommen. Schließlich dauert es Monate um überhaupt an den Setbonus zu kommen wenn man nur in normale BGs geht. Bei 175 Punkten in der Woche, 700 im Monat, dauert es alleine gute Dreieinhalb Monate um an eines der starken Setteile zu kommen.
> 
> 
> Blizzard, bitte überlegt dir dein verkacktes Punktesystem für Ottonormal-PvPler noch einmal.



Jemand der weder Lust auf Arena noch auf RBG hat sollte auch nicht an high end teile kommen.
Das wäre als ob man für hero Instanzen Hc-Raidgear bekommt.


----------



## madmurdock (6. Juli 2011)

Ok, das is echt ziemlich mies, aber zumindest ist man dann momentan für die Arena maximal (bis auf 2200er Arenawaffen) ausgestattet. :>

Wenn es für Ehre weiterhin nur das 365er gegeben hätte, wären die Random (Non rated) Bgs ja bald ziemlich leer gewesen und jeder hätte gemeckert, dass es dort keine neuen Items gäbe.


----------



## Arosk (6. Juli 2011)

Awww gleich mal alles neu gekauft mit den 35k Ehre die ich noch hatte :>


----------



## Youmaycry (6. Juli 2011)

uiii , geilo.hate eh vor mir pvp tank equip zu besorgen damit ich in bg´s rumnerven kann. dann müsste auch ab heute der neue pvp boss in tb da sein oder?


----------



## Byte768 (6. Juli 2011)

Fehlende Informationspolitik. Obwohl Spieler mehrfach auf einen US Blog verwiesen haben, gab es in Foren niemals eine konkrete Antwort eines offiziellen. Gamemaster haben sogar behauptet, es gäbe keine neuen Ehresets.

Die Methode war wirklich schlecht. Man sollte nicht nach Ende einer PvP Saison, eine Woche ein Set freigeben nur um es danach, ohne Vorankündigung schon wieder zu entfernen und gegen etwas anderes ersetzen. Genau das ist aber passiert.
Außerdem fehlen immer noch diverse Waffen. Laut US Blog müssen es 371/372er Waffen sein die es nirgendwo gibt. Wenn das wirklich deren ernst ist, dann wird man bald mit 359 PvP Waffen auf voll ausgestattete Arenaheiler (384+391) kloppen. Na viel Spaß.

Außerdem ist man natürlich zum farmen gezwungen, einige Leute scheinen nicht zu verstehen, das PvP im Rated Bereich ein Konkurrenzkampf ist. Ohne die fehlenden Mittel wird man auch nicht vorran kommen. Die fehlende Zeit ersetzt keiner mehr, die ausgegeben Punkte müssen neu beschafft werden und das sind nicht wenige.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist man natürlich zum farmen gezwungen, einige Leute scheinen nicht zu verstehen, das PvP im Rated Bereich ein Konkurrenzkampf ist. Ohne die fehlenden Mittel wird man auch nicht vorran kommen. Die fehlende Zeit ersetzt keiner mehr, die ausgegeben Punkte müssen neu beschafft werden und das sind nicht wenige.


Die PvPler im "Rated-Bereich" hatten aber bereits zu S9-Ende (bzw. lange davor) das volle 365er Set... die haben letzte Woche ihre Ehre-Punkte gehortet, so dass sie heute gleich beim 371er zuschlagen können. Die tangiert das doch gar nicht. Es heulen ja nur jene, die ihre 352 hektisch gegen 365 getauscht hatten (weil das 365 ja so geil war) und in ihrer unersättlichen Gier nun instant das 371 hinterhergeschmissen haben wollen (weil das 365 ja jetzt so scheiße ist).


----------



## Byte768 (6. Juli 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Die PvPler im "Rated-Bereich" hatten aber bereits zu S9-Ende (bzw. lange davor) das volle 365er Set... die haben letzte Woche ihre Ehre-Punkte gehortet, so dass sie heute gleich beim 371er zuschlagen können. Die tangiert das doch gar nicht.



Das stimmt so aber nicht. Um das volle 365er Set zu haben, müsstest du Wochenlang Arena gespielt haben. Und das möglichst immer am Cap. Ansonsten dauerts Monate bis das Set voll ist. Auf wieviele Spieler trifft das zu? Sehr wenige. Die, die nur ein Teil der Rated Ausrüstung hatten, betrifft es daher ebenfalls.
Außerdem hast du das Problem gar nicht verstanden: Viele Spieler haben eben keine Punkte gehortet, weil sie davon ausgegingen, das die 365er Konvertierung zu Ehre die übliche Vorgehensweise ist (Eroberung > Ehre, neues Set). Von neuen 371 war nie!! die Rede. Nicht einmal die Angaben im US-Blog treffen auf den jetzigen Live-Realm zu und das ist eine offizielle Aussage (von denen deutschen Spieler nix lesen).
Auch alle anderen, die 1 Woche lang gefarmt haben, können sich jetzt betrogen fühlen, das warten sinnvoller sei, davon hat Blizzard ebenfalls nichts gesagt. Und JEDER, der JETZT in die Arena einsteigen will, ist im Nachteil, wenn er noch kein 371er Set hat. Simpel und Ärgerlich.


----------



## Arosk (6. Juli 2011)

Mit 3k Cap hatte man selbst bei manche Aussetzern (Woche nicht gespielt, Cap nicht voll) 35k Punkte am Ende der Season über...


----------



## Byte768 (6. Juli 2011)

Was ändert das an dieser Aussage? Rein gar nichts.

Zudem hast du einen Denkfehler: Wieso gehst du davon aus, das jeder seit Dezember spielt (ist ja schonmal falsch)? Wieso gehst du davon aus, das jeder sofort 85 geworden ist? Wieso gehst du davon aus, das PvP Spieler kein Privatleben haben? Spielen sie kein PvE oder wie stellst du dir das vor? Wieso gehst du davon aus, das jeder regelmäßig spielen konnte? Wieso gehst du nicht davon aus, das auch Spieler während einer Saison einsteigen? Denke mal darüber nach.
Das 371er Ehreset ist besser als das 365er für Eroberung, die Punkte bringen dir also genau gar nichts, schon gar nicht, wenn du sie in den letzten 7 Tagen ausgegeben hast (darum gehts ja).


----------



## Arosk (6. Juli 2011)

Tja, Blizzard geht halt weiter in die Richtung die Schlechten zu bestrafen.


----------



## Byte768 (6. Juli 2011)

Was sollen diese Beiträge? Es ist jeder davon betroffen, der in letzter Zeit Ausrüstung gekauft hat. Da kann er 2800er Rating gehabt haben. Wo keine Infos sind, gibts auch keine vernünftige Planungsmöglichkeit.

Schau dir einfach die >3000 Beiträge im US Forum an. Und die hunderten im deutschen dazu. Aufklärung gefordert > Nichts passiert.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Was ändert das an dieser Aussage? Rein gar nichts.
> 
> Zudem hast du einen Denkfehler: Wieso gehst du davon aus, das jeder seit Dezember spielt (ist ja schonmal falsch)? Wieso gehst du davon aus, das jeder sofort 85 geworden ist? Wieso gehst du davon aus, das PvP Spieler kein Privatleben haben? Spielen sie kein PvE oder wie stellst du dir das vor? Wieso gehst du davon aus, das jeder regelmäßig spielen konnte? Wieso gehst du nicht davon aus, das auch Spieler während einer Saison einsteigen? Denke mal darüber nach.


Fragen über Fragen... und Du widersprichst Deiner Aussage, auf die ich antwortete, gleich mal selbst. Du sprachst von *Ratingbereich*... und JEDER, der selbst nur auf 1,6k spielte und jede Woche seine paar Spiele machte, hatte das Set voll. JEDER, der die Season hindurch entspannt und konstant spielte. Von den hohen Ratings ab 2k ganz zu schweigen. Schließlich erhöhte sich auch das Punktecap mit steigendem Rating. So war nahezu jede Woche ein Teil drin und wer nicht erst vor einem Monat mit Arena begonnen hatte, schaffte LOCKER während der Season das volle 365er Set, im hohen Bereich dann noch mit 372er Waffen. Also stimmt meine Aussage... die Leute, welche ernsthaft Arena betreiben, sollte das nicht die Bohne stören, die holen sich heute gleich mal mit ihren zig tausend Ehrepunkten einen Großteil der 371er Teile und sind wieder up to date für S10. Also wo ist Dein Problem? Und falls einer davon dutzende Kräuterbeutel eingetauscht hat... selbst Schuld.

Denk bitte Du erstmal nach.



Byte768 schrieb:


> Was sollen diese Beiträge? Es ist jeder davon betroffen, der in letzter Zeit Ausrüstung gekauft hat. Da kann er 2800er Rating gehabt haben. Wo keine Infos sind, gibts auch keine vernünftige Planungsmöglichkeit.


Ja und? Wer PvPler ist geht auch weiterhin BGs und die Ehre kommt ganz von allein, was gibts da zu planen?! oO Es gibt kein Wochencap wie für Arenapunkte und Ehre gibts in Massen, so what? Junge, das ist ein SPIEL, nichts weiter, ein Computerspiel... jetzt stell Dich an die Tafel und schreib das 20mal.


----------



## Cantharion (6. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Tja, Blizzard geht halt weiter in die Richtung die Schlechten zu bestrafen.



Was unregelmäßiges Spielen aufgrund von hobbies/Beruf, zu spätes einsteigen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)
mit schlecht zu tun hat wird ein normaler Mensch wohl nie verstehen.


----------



## Arosk (6. Juli 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Was unregelmäßiges Spielen aufgrund von hobbies/Beruf, zu spätes einsteigen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)
> mit schlecht zu tun hat wird ein normaler Mensch wohl nie verstehen.



Ich komm halt knapp 4 Stunden in der Woche zu spielen und habs trotzdem drauf, irgendwie gehts schon.


----------



## Byte768 (6. Juli 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen... und Du widersprichst Deiner Aussage, auf die ich antwortete, gleich mal selbst. Du sprachst von *Ratingbereich*... und JEDER, der selbst nur auf 1,6k spielte und jede Woche seine paar Spiele machte, hatte das Set voll. JEDER, der die Season hindurch entspannt und konstant spielte. Von den hohen Ratings ab 2k ganz zu schweigen. Schließlich erhöhte sich auch das Punktecap mit steigendem Rating. So war nahezu jede Woche ein Teil drin und wer nicht erst vor einem Monat mit Arena begonnen hatte, schaffte LOCKER während der Season das volle 365er Set, im hohen Bereich dann noch mit 372er Waffen.



Es ging hier um Fakten, da gibt es keinen Widerspruch. Außerdem hast du meinen Beitrag komplett mißverstanden. Ich sprach von Ratingbereich, nicht von Ratinghöhe. Gemeint ist damit Arena und Rated BG-Bereich. Über Regelmäßigkeit steht da gar nichts.
Nur weil jemand Arena spielt, heißt das nicht, das er jede Woche das Maximum herausholt. Davon gehst du fälschlicherweise aus. Außerdem ist nicht jeder gleichgut und braucht daher länger. Wochen, sogar Monate. Mit einem frischen Charakter sind auch nochmals einige eingestiegen, auf 85 musste auch erst gelevelt werden, also sind die Bedingungen höchst unterschiedlich gewesen. Offenbar ist es bei dir ja "normal", das jeder das volle Set und 2200er Rating hatte, die Realität sieht anders aus.



> Also stimmt meine Aussage... die Leute, welche ernsthaft Arena betreiben, sollte das nicht die Bohne stören, die holen sich heute gleich mal mit ihren zig tausend Ehrepunkten einen Großteil der 371er Teile und sind wieder up to date für S10. Also wo ist Dein Problem? Und falls einer davon dutzende Kräuterbeutel eingetauscht hat... selbst Schuld.



Du hast das Problem immer noch nicht verstanden. Es gab keine Ankündigung eines 371er Ehre Sets. Es gab nur Spieler-Gerüchte in Foren ohne Offizielles. Alle, die ihre Ehrepunkte bereits umgesetzt haben, können sie nicht mehr dafür ausgeben. Da sie bereits weg sind.


----------



## Natar (6. Juli 2011)

> JEDER hat das Recht darauf sauer zu sein, denn er bezahlt für diese Dienste, PvP Saisonenden wurden angekündigt und grundlegende Änderungen sind in Changelogs zu finden. Bloß dieses Detail, das haben sie nicht rechtzeitig veröffentlicht.



es wurde auch mal angekündigt dass mmr abuse nicht durchkommt

sieht alles anders aus


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Es ging hier um Fakten, da gibt es keinen Widerspruch. Außerdem hast du meinen Beitrag komplett mißverstanden. Ich sprach von Ratingbereich, nicht von Ratinghöhe. Gemeint ist damit Arena und Rated BG-Bereich. Über Regelmäßigkeit steht da gar nichts.
> Nur weil jemand Arena spielt, heißt das nicht, das er jede Woche das Maximum herausholt. Davon gehst du fälschlicherweise aus. Außerdem ist nicht jeder gleichgut und braucht daher länger. Wochen, sogar Monate. Mit einem frischen Charakter sind auch nochmals einige eingestiegen, auf 85 musste auch erst gelevelt werden, also sind die Bedingungen höchst unterschiedlich gewesen. Offenbar ist es bei dir ja "normal", das jeder das volle Set und 2200er Rating hatte, die Realität sieht anders aus.


Tja, das Leben ist hart. Oder auch nicht. Wieso sollte auch ein Spät-/ Quereinsteiger mit weniger Spielzeit dasselbe erreichen wie jemand, der sich Woche um Woche emporgekämpft hat seit Anbeginn der Season?! Macht nicht viel Sinn, das solltest auch Du bemerken.



Byte768 schrieb:


> Du hast das Problem immer noch nicht verstanden. Es gab keine Ankündigung eines 371er Ehre Sets. Es gab nur Spieler-Gerüchte in Foren ohne Offizielles. Alle, die ihre Ehrepunkte bereits umgesetzt haben, können sie nicht mehr dafür ausgeben. Da sie bereits weg sind.


Doch doch, ich habe erkannt: Es gibt seit heute bessere Ausrüstung. Und darüber wird geweint. Im offiziellen Forum. Hier. Sicher in allen Foren dieser Welt. Es wird wirklich und wahrhaftig geweint dass es bessere Ausrüstung gibt - die auch noch für jedermann leicht zu bekommen ist. Ob man im BG gewinnt oder verliert ist wurscht, man bekommt immer Punkte - mal mehr, mal weniger, ebenso in TB. In der Arena gibt es KEINE Punkte wenn man verliert. Wobei... nein, das Geweine versteh ich in der Tat nicht.



Byte768 schrieb:


> Das, worüber sich die Spieler aufregen, ist die verlorene Spielzeit. Leute die arbeiten gehen oder am Wochenende Punkte ohne Ende gefarmt und das Set gekauft haben, die wurden wegen fehlender Informationen hinters Licht geführt.


Verlorene Spielzeit?! Hinters Licht geführt?! Weil sie das Set, wofür andere Monate hart gekämpft haben, in einer Woche für Ehre kaufen durften und damit instant alle grünen Questgegenstände frischer 85er Gammeltwinks auf S9-Arena-Niveau anheben? Damit auf einen Schlag besseres Gear vom Itemlevel haben als T11-Normal-Raider? Weil es jetzt, EINE Woche später, noch bessere Ausrüstung wiederum für Ehre gibt?! Ich fall gleich vor Lachen vom Stuhl... boah, ist Blizzard gemein! Die schenken uns bessre Ausrüstung ohne vorher was zu sagen! *Unfassbar!*


----------



## Snee (6. Juli 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Grund warum ich solchen Leuten vernünftig antworten sollte. Versuch mal ohne Wuteffekt einen Beitrag zu schreiben.
> Außerdem hast du das Problem gänzlich außer Acht gelassen: Das, worüber sich die Spieler aufregen, ist die verlorene Spielzeit. Leute die arbeiten gehen oder am Wochenende Punkte ohne Ende gefarmt und das Set gekauft haben, die wurden wegen fehlender Informationen hinters Licht geführt.
> JEDER hat das Recht darauf sauer zu sein, denn er bezahlt für diese Dienste, PvP Saisonenden wurden angekündigt und grundlegende Änderungen sind in Changelogs zu finden. Bloß dieses Detail, das haben sie nicht rechtzeitig veröffentlicht.



Ich schreibe ohne Wuteffekt - ganz im Gegenteil: dieses - ich nenne es mal - rumjammern von Betrug und hinters Licht führen unterhält mich sehr gut. Wenn du gespielt hast, dann hast du keine Spielzeit verloren. Punkt. Und wenns ums Bezahlen geht, solltest du dich vielleicht mal informieren, wofür du bezahlst und welche Rechte du hast. 

Da ich dich gerne verstehen möchte (nach meinem gesunden Menschenverstand gibt es nichts, aber überhaupt nichts worüber man sich aufregen könnte) und hier nicht unnötig auf Streit aus bin mal eine Frage: warum hat jemand in der vergangenen Woche überhaupt ohne Ende Punkte gefarmt und das Set gekauft?


----------



## Natar (6. Juli 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> warum hat jemand in der vergangenen Woche überhaupt ohne Ende Punkte gefarmt und das Set gekauft?



ja warum nicht

edit: der ganze season start ging nunmal brutal in die hose
von a - z

da musst du und der andere nichts schönreden


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2011)

Natar schrieb:


> ja warum nicht
> 
> edit: der ganze season start ging nunmal brutal in die hose
> von a - z
> ...


"Der andere" ist sich, im Gegensatz zu etlichen Schreihälsen, aber im Klaren darüber dass es sich hier um ein Computerspiel handelt. "Der andere" spielt dieses Spiel zum Spaß in seiner Freizeit. "Der andere" hält dieses Spiel nicht für den Mittelpunkt der Welt. Darum behält "der andere", auch wenn er sich gestern Abend selbst noch eine 365er Brust für Ehre geleistet hat, einen kühlen Kopf... und den haben einige hier und in anderen Foren leider bereits verloren.


----------



## Snee (6. Juli 2011)

Natar schrieb:


> ja warum nicht



Also verstehe ich richtig: weil man es konnte bzw. weil nun das Set für Ehrenpunkte erhältlich war... ?! Und nun also die Aufregung, weil ein besseres Set ne Woche später rauskommt, Blizzard es aber nicht ausdrücklich geschrieben oder veröffentlicht hat??? 

Ich werd das mal auf mein reales Leben übertragen: hab vor einiger Zeit nen neuen PC gekauft. Also wehe die bieten mir im Computerladen heute nen besseren PC zum gleichen Preis an... werd den Thread hier direkt ausdrucken und mitnehmen - dann wird der Computerverkäufer meine Aufregung sicherlich verstehen. 


Edit: "der eine" hat sich gestern nen 365er-Kopf geholt - wer also seinen verloren hat kann übergangsweise meinen alten Kopf aben ;-)


----------



## Natar (6. Juli 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> "Der andere" ist sich, im Gegensatz zu etlichen Schreihälsen, aber im Klaren darüber dass es sich hier um ein Computerspiel handelt. "Der andere" spielt dieses Spiel zum Spaß in seiner Freizeit. "Der andere" hält dieses Spiel nicht für den Mittelpunkt der Welt. Darum behält "der andere", auch wenn er sich gestern Abend selbst noch eine 365er Brust für Ehre geleistet hat, einen kühlen Kopf... und den haben einige hier und in anderen Foren leider bereits verloren.



oh wow das alte ich nehme Wow als spiel und hobby argument
ich bin schachmatt

in den offiziellen foren und auch in diesem wurde nur geschrieben, dass der informationsfluss schlecht ist. punktausnichtsanderes 




> Ich werd das mal auf mein reales Leben übertragen: hab vor einiger Zeit nen neuen PC gekauft. Also wehe die bieten mir im Computerladen heute nen besseren PC zum gleichen Preis an... werd den Thread hier direkt ausdrucken und mitnehmen - dann wird der Computerverkäufer meine Aufregung sicherlich verstehen.



top vergleich
1 - 2 denkfehler noch drin aber versuchs mal weiter


----------



## Byte768 (6. Juli 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Tja, das Leben ist hart. Oder auch nicht. Wieso sollte auch ein Spät-/ Quereinsteiger mit weniger Spielzeit dasselbe erreichen wie jemand, der sich Woche um Woche emporgekämpft hat seit Anbeginn der Season?! Macht nicht viel Sinn, das solltest auch Du bemerken.



Klar macht das Sinn: Weil es ein Wettbewerb ist. Jeder sollte die Chance haben ihn zu gewinnen. Deswegen geht es auch immer wieder von vorn los. Wäre dem nicht so, wären Arenaspieler nach Jahren uneinholbar vor allen anderen und es bestünde gar keine Möglichkeit dies wieder zu ändern weil Wochencap.



> Doch doch, ich habe erkannt: Es gibt seit heute bessere Ausrüstung. Und darüber wird geweint. Im offiziellen Forum. Hier. Sicher in allen Foren dieser Welt. Es wird wirklich und wahrhaftig geweint dass es bessere Ausrüstung gibt - die auch noch für jedermann leicht zu bekommen ist. Ob man im BG gewinnt oder verliert ist wurscht, man bekommt immer Punkte - mal mehr, mal weniger, ebenso in TB. In der Arena gibt es KEINE Punkte wenn man verliert. Wobei... nein, das Geweine versteh ich in der Tat nicht.



Komplett falsch deine Aussage. Nichts verstanden.
Die Leute stören sich am Informationsfluß, der nicht vorhanden war. Blizzard sagte sogar in einem BLUE POST, der in einem dieser Themen verlinkt ist, das zu Anfang jeder Saison kein unnötiges gegrinde erforderlich sei. Dies haben sie nicht eingehalten.
Und die Spieler sind zurecht sauer, denn es wurde ANGEKÜNDIGT das Eroberungsgear in Ehre konvertiert wird, es wurde NICHT angekündigt das dieses Eroberungsgear nach 1 Woche entfernt und durch besseres Ehrezeug ersetzt wird.
Vielleicht findest du den Fehler, du redest ja gern um den heißen Brei. Die Leute haben Zeit investiert, die Zeit ist weg, bekommen haben sie einen Nachteil. Das ist der Grund, kein von dir erfundener.


----------



## Annovella (6. Juli 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Komplett falsch deine Aussage. Nichts verstanden.
> Die Leute stören sich am Informationsfluß, der nicht vorhanden war. Blizzard sagte sogar in einem BLUE POST, der in einem dieser Themen verlinkt ist, das zu Anfang jeder Saison kein unnötiges gegrinde erforderlich sei. Dies haben sie nicht eingehalten.
> Und die Spieler sind zurecht sauer, denn es wurde ANGEKÜNDIGT das Eroberungsgear in Ehre konvertiert wird, es wurde NICHT angekündigt das dieses Eroberungsgear nach 1 Woche entfernt und durch besseres Ehrezeug ersetzt wird.
> Vielleicht findest du den Fehler, du redest ja gern um den heißen Brei. Die Leute haben Zeit investiert, die Zeit ist weg, bekommen haben sie einen Nachteil. Das ist der Grund, kein von dir erfundener.



100% Sign

Shame on you, Blizz 
Genau so wie der 77er Gladi und die Tatsache, das Hordler in OG noch kein S10 kaufen können!


----------



## Cantharion (6. Juli 2011)

Annovella schrieb:


> 100% Sign
> 
> Shame on you, Blizz
> Genau so wie der 77er Gladi und die Tatsache, das Hordler in OG noch kein S10 kaufen können!


Auch wenn ich jetzt geflamt werde: Was meinst du mit 77er Gladi?


----------



## Snee (6. Juli 2011)

Annovella schrieb:


> ..das Hordler in OG noch kein S10 kaufen können!




Komm bei uns in SW vorbei - ich zeig dir, wo du es dir holen kannst ;-)


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Juli 2011)

IHr spielt also alle nur PvP Fürs equip und nicht um Spaß daran zu haben?

Gut zu wissen.


----------



## RedShirt (7. Juli 2011)

Welchen echten PvP-Spieler, der voll-365 rumläuft, interessiert das 371er Gear am Start der Arenasaison?

Richtig, keinen. die 6 Punkte sind ab 1800 vielleicht relevant, aber bis dahin hat er auch seine Conquestpoints und 384er Gear.

Seh grad wirklich nicht, wo das Problem liegt.


----------



## Phisch (7. Juli 2011)

JA, ich hab auch einige Set Teile in dieser Woche gefarmt...UND?

Meine Güte, man farmt doch eh locker 500-1000 Ehre in der Stunde, wenn man nicht gerade 5 BG´s in Folge verliert !
Und Blizzard kann tun uns lassen was sie wollen.

Wenn sie uns nächste Woche plötzlich 375er Gear anstatt 359er Gear bei den Bossen in Bot/Psa usw. droppen lassen regt sich doch auch keiner auf, dass er es jetzt nachfarmen muss weil er letzte Woche in dieser Ini war !

Freut euch über die neue Arenasaison und das ihr eure überschüssigen Ehrenpunkte in Zukunft gegen fette 371er Epics tauschen könnt.

Mfg


----------



## Byte768 (7. Juli 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich. Was faselst Du immer von "verlorener Zeit", "investierter Zeit die nie wiederkehrt"?! Junge ich sags Dir nochmal... es ist ein Spiel!



Ein Spiel dient zur Unterhaltung, zum Spaß, solche unangekündigen Details haben mit diesen Dingen nichts mehr zu tun. Sie rauben den Spaß, zudem wurden wichtige Informationen zurückgehalten.
Du stehst hier schon deshalb auf verlorenem Posten, weil du die Fakten ignorierst, die Entwickler haben Fehler zugegeben.




> Edit: Hab jetzt grad mal ingame einen 365er Ring mit einem 371er verglichen: Da sind sage und schreibe 11(!) Beweglichkeit mehr drauf. In Worten elf. Der Wahnsinn. Ein 365er wird sowas von gepawned... eigentlich kann er auch gleich wieder grünes Questequip anziehen, bei diesem immensen, kaum einzuholenden Unterschied. Und da scheinbar, nach eurer Aufregung zu urteilen, auch der bis dato fehlende Skill mit dem 371er mitgeliefert wird, tanzt der 365er am besten gleich nackt in der Ecke.



Jeder Itemslot hat mehr Hauptattribute und Nebenattribute. Die Summe ergibt dreistellige Zuwächse, so weit scheinst du nicht zu denken.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juli 2011)

Diskutiert bitte sachlich und erwachsen. Habe gerade ein paar Beiträge gelöscht. Wenn das Niveau weiter sinkt, gibt es was mit der Peitsche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2011)

Ich habe ebenfalls nochmal nachgesetzt. Offtopic und Spam entfernt.


----------



## Snee (7. Juli 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Lebenszeit ist kostbar, das gilt für Spiele genauso wie für alles andere. Das du das nicht verstehst, sagt alles. Vielleicht kommst du mal in ein Alter, wo Zeit kostbar wird, dann sieht die Sache ganz anders aus.
> Ein Spiel dient zur Unterhaltung, zum Spaß, solche unangekündigen Details haben mit diesen Dingen nichts mehr zu tun. Sie rauben den Spaß, zudem wurden wichtige Informationen zurückgehalten.
> Du stehst hier schon deshalb auf verlorenem Posten, weil du die Fakten ignorierst, die Entwickler haben Fehler zugegeben.
> 
> ...



Lieber Byte,

ich möchte abschließend folgendes loswerden. Ja, Blizzard hat die Information bzw. Änderung nicht kommuniziert. Was dir hier mehrere Leute auf die unterschiedlichsten Arten versuchen zu verstehen zu geben: darum so ein Fass aufzumachen und hier ellen Lang rumzudiskutieren ist es nicht wert. Du holst nun abschließend vollends mit der Keule aus uns sprichst von Lebenszeit, die kostbar ist (inklusive Unterstellungen und Co gegen andere Forennutzer). Warum diese sinnfreie Diskussion und deine ellenlangen Beiträge, wenn deine Lebenszeit so kostbar ist... 
Den Absatz mit dem Arenaspieler der Nachteile hat im dem Bereich in dem er spielen will, der entzieht sich meinem kleinen Verstand. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch eine andere Auffassung, wie das Arena-System funktioniert und auf welcher Basis bzw. Berechnung meinem Team Gegner zugeteilt werden. Den Nachteil habe ich bislang in der von dir aufgezeichneten Weise noch nie verspürt.
Einen Beitrag zu melden ist dein gutes Recht und die Forenregeln sind für jeden einsehbar. Warum du dich nun damit brüskieren musst bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Aber ein kleiner Tipp: wer jemandem "Gossenslang" unterstellt, der läuft ebenfalls Gefahr ein mit der Forenpolizeipeitsche abzubekommen...


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juli 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Lebenszeit ist kostbar, das gilt für Spiele genauso wie für alles andere. Das du das nicht verstehst, sagt alles. Vielleicht kommst du mal in ein Alter, wo Zeit kostbar wird, dann sieht die Sache ganz anders aus.


Oh, keine Sorge. Ich bin bereits in einem Alter, wo man den einen oder anderen Knochen knacken hört wenn man sich unbedacht bewegt. Und genau darum zaubert mir Deine Verbissenheit ein kaltes Lächeln ins Gesicht. Denn ich kann an diesem Spiel tatsächlich SPAß haben (Definition davon siehe bitte Wikipedia & Co.). Ich spiele PvE und PvP als Zeitvertreib und weil es mein Hobby ist. Ziele habe ich auch und gewinnen ist besser als verlieren, keine Frage. Mich darüber zu definieren habe ich allerdings nicht nötig, wirklich nicht.^^



Byte768 schrieb:


> Ein Spiel dient zur Unterhaltung, zum Spaß


Wirklich? Solltest Du diesen Fakt tatsächlich endlich erkannt haben? Dann waren meine letzten Posts ja doch nicht vergebens. Lob an Dich junger Padavan, aber viel lernen Du noch musst.



Byte768 schrieb:


> zudem wurden wichtige Informationen zurückgehalten


Wichtige Informationen, soso. Solche von globaler, Kontinente erschütternder Bedeutung meinst Du? Lass mal sehen: Der Iran hat eine Atombombe fertig gestellt? Nein. Israel hat die Grenzen zum Westjordanland und dem Gazastreifen geöffnet? Auch nicht. Angela Merkel ist Kanzlerin auf Lebenszeit geworden, hat die Vielehe erlaubt und Gerhard Schröder zum Zweitmann gemacht? Scheinbar ein schlechter Traum gestern Nacht.

Oder meintest Du die Information, dass man seit Mittwoch bessere Ausrüstung als die S9-Gladiatoren mit 3k Rating für Ehre leechen kaufen kann?! Ach soooo, ja das hätte Blizz ja echt mal sagen können. So ganz ohne was zu sagen bessere Rüstungen ins Spiel patchen, an die man auch noch einfach und zeitnah rankommt und egal ob man gewinnt oder verliert, ist schon ganz schön gemein. Also echt mal...



Byte768 schrieb:


> Grinden muss keinen Spaß machen, es ist ein Mittel zum Zweck - das Ziel ist entscheidend. Ein Arenaspieler der kein Interesse an wahllosen BGs hat, ist dennoch dazu genötigt, Punkte zuerst zu farmen, da er sonst in dem Bereich, in dem er gerne spielen wollte, einen Nachteil hat.


Och der arme Arenaspieler, für diesen ist in der Mitleidstüte natürlich auch noch ein wenig was drin. Muss er doch tatsächlich questequippte Gelegenheitsspieler im BG abfarmen, um an ein paar Ehrepunkte zu kommen. Muss er tatsächlich eine unkoordinierte Gegnergruppe am Warsong-Friedhof campen. Sowas. Nein, das macht dem Arenaspieler von Welt natürlich keinen Spaß, er wird nur von der pösen Entwicklerfirma dazu gezwungen.

Der Arenaspieler von Welt will natürlich nur gegen seinesgleichen antreten, gegen Leute mit gleichem/ besserem Equip und ebensolchen spielerischen Fähigkeiten, wie konnte ich das vergessen. Es bereitet ihm unaufhörliche Qual, den 90k-Frisch-85er mit 3 Krits zu Boden zu schicken, dem Arenaspieler von Welt - er vergießt dabei Tränen der Reue. Das /lol-spit-rofl-Makro beim Kill hat er ja nur zufällig geklickt, weil die Tränen ihm die Sicht versperrten, jetzt verstehe ich. Und in Ogrimmar/ Sturmwind/ Dalaran vor der jeweiligen Bank wechselt er nach getaner Arbeit brav zum RP-Outfit, denn er will ja nicht mit seinem Highend-Equip angeben, der fromme, rechtschaffene Arenaspieler. Jaja, er hats schon schwer so ein Arenaspieler, wird er doch immer nur genötigt zu tun was er gar nicht will.

Und wenn er dann an der Spitze der Gladiatoren-Riege angekommen ist, darf er sich dann wenigstens freuen? Ach nein, geht ja nicht... darf ja keinen Spaß machen, NUR das Ziel ist wichtig. Ich glaub jetzt hab ichs.



Byte768 schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag ist gemeldet. Diesen Gossenslang kannst du gerne behalten.


Nicht doch, ich teile gern.^^ Zudem, sollten meine samtweichen Worte mit Gossenslang gleichzusetzen sein, so fahre ich am Wochende doch lieber nach Berlin-Neukölln als ins Kabarett... dort müsste man dann ja Gesprächen einer Oper Verdis gleich frönen können. Wobei: Dieser Thread bietet bisher ähnliche Unterhaltungswerte, also nur weiter so.^^

Ach ja... vielleicht sollte so langsam doch hier dicht gemacht werden, das Thema hat sich sachte erschöpft und wer jetzt noch klagt statt Punkte zu farmen ist schließlich selbst Schuld.


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Juli 2011)

Hmm, ich geh mal davon aus, daß ALLE Spieler ab dem gleichen Zeitpunkt 365er für Ehre kaufen konnten und dieses für ALLE Spieler zum gleich Zeitpunkt durch 371er erstetzt wurde. Seh ich das richtig?

Wenn ja, wurden doch ausnahmslos ALLE Spieler von Blizzard gleich behandelt. 

Da wurden doch eindeutig keine Spieler bevorzugt oder meint ihr wirklich, Blizzard sollte bei irgendwelchen Änderungen, die Spielzeiten von 11,5 millonen einzelnen Spielern mit in ihre Entscheidungen einbeziehen?


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2011)

Und nochmal Offtopic entfernt. Über Moderationsentscheidungen wird nicht im Thread diskutiert, wenn ihr Probleme mit getroffenen Entscheidungen habt, wendet Euch direkt an den Moderator oder an die Admins.

Das ist im Übrigen die letzte Warnung, weitere Verstöße gegen unsere Netiquette werden kommentarlos geahndet. Dazu kann - je nach Situation - auch ein allzu jovialer Unterton gehören, wenn er dazu dient seinen Gegenüber der Lächerlichkeit Preis zu geben.


----------



## Paladin77 (8. Juli 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Welchen echten PvP-Spieler, der voll-365 rumläuft, interessiert das 371er Gear am Start der Arenasaison?
> 
> Richtig, keinen. die 6 Punkte sind ab 1800 vielleicht relevant, aber bis dahin hat er auch seine Conquestpoints und 384er Gear.
> 
> Seh grad wirklich nicht, wo das Problem liegt.




Es geht aber irgendwo auch mal ums Prinzip - keine Ahnung, ob das die Entwickler oder einige Gesellen hier in der WoW-Com nicht mehr zu checken scheinen, aber mich stört einfach, das jeder 24/7 Lowbob sich über Ehre innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen ein besseres Set farmen kann, als ich und mein Mate in der ganzen letzten Arena Saison zusammen. Das ist nicht in Ordnung und jeder der was anderes behauptet, ist ein notorischer Schönreder! 

Die einzig sinnvolle Konsequenz wäre es, dass Blizz die 365er S9 Ausrüstung auf 371 hochstuft... fertig aus! Denselben Namen haben die Teile ja sowieso - ausser dem Zusatz S9 oder S10...

Wer gedacht hat, mit 365er Equip bestmöglich in die neue Saison zu starten, der wurde massiv verar...t! Anders kann ich das nicht mehr bezeichnen, tut mir leid!


----------



## Snee (8. Juli 2011)

Paladin77 schrieb:


> Es geht aber irgendwo auch mal ums Prinzip - keine Ahnung, ob das die Entwickler oder einige Gesellen hier in der WoW-Com nicht mehr zu checken scheinen, aber mich stört einfach, das jeder 24/7 Lowbob sich über Ehre innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen ein besseres Set farmen kann, als ich und mein Mate in der ganzen letzten Arena Saison zusammen. Das ist nicht in Ordnung und jeder der was anderes behauptet, ist ein notorischer Schönreder!
> 
> Die einzig sinnvolle Konsequenz wäre es, dass Blizz die 365er S9 Ausrüstung auf 371 hochstuft... fertig aus! Denselben Namen haben die Teile ja sowieso - ausser dem Zusatz S9 oder S10...
> 
> Wer gedacht hat, mit 365er Equip bestmöglich in die neue Saison zu starten, der wurde massiv verar...t! Anders kann ich das nicht mehr bezeichnen, tut mir leid!



Aufwachen - Saison ist vorbei und neue Saison geht los. Hat nichts mit Schönreden zu tun. Die Idee des Hochstufens ist mal totaler Unsinn: du hast in der letzten Saison das Equip gesammelt für die letzte Saison. Auch wenns dir scheinbar schwer fällt zu verstehen: neue Saison - neues Glück. Und vermutlich werden dir nun wieder die 24/7 Lowbobs in der Arena und BG den Allerwertesten versohlen, bis du dann zum Ende der neuen Saison wieder nen Equipstand hast, um den spät in die Saison gestarteten eins auf die Mütze zu geben...

Niemand wurde verarscht. Die Unterschiede vom 365 auf 371 sind marginal und nicht wie von einigen hier behauptet im dreistelligen Bereich. Und durch die Anpassung der skallierten Abhärtung sind die höheren Stats nochmal marginaler. 

Fakt ist - und das ist anders als von dir verstanden - die fehlende Kommunikation der 371er-Items. Nicht gut gelaufen seitens Blizz, aber kein großes Drama oder Problem. Warum sich einige so extrem ärgern, weil sie nun weitere 1-2 Tage Ehre farmen müssen (wenns nen Lowbob in der Zeit schafft, dann sollte ein Pro wie du es vermutlich in der halben Zeit schaffen) ist mir weiterhin schleierhaft. Und einen kleinen Seitenhieb möchte ich mir an dieser Stelle nicht sparen: wenn du die gesamte Saison gebraucht hast, um dein PVP-Set auf 365 zu bringen, dann ... naja... nee ich lass es - will keinen mit der Peitsche ;-) 

*ironie on* Alle Lowbobs können nun für Gerechtigkeitspunkte 359-Items fürs PVE holen. Blizz muss nun aber meine 359er-Items komplett hochstufen auf 372. Kann doch nicht sein, dass solche Lowbobs in 1-2 Tagen das kaufen können, wofür ich und meine Raidmades mehrere Monate gebraucht haben *ironie off*


----------



## madmurdock (8. Juli 2011)

Gabs mittlerweile schon ne Ankündigung seitens Blizz (Blue Post), was und ob ueberhaupt was gemacht wird?

Ich wär ja dafür, dass sämtliche in der einen (Alterac-) Woche erfarmten 365er Items einfach durch die aktuellen 371er umgetauscht werden. Die vorher durch Arena/RBGs erfarmten 365er sind davon natuerlich ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Metadron72 (8. Juli 2011)

snee hats doch super zusammen gefasst, besser könnt ichs auch nich sagen


----------



## madmurdock (8. Juli 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> snee hats doch super zusammen gefasst, besser könnt ichs auch nich sagen



Weil er deine Meinung vertritt. Nur wird konsequent die Gegenseite seitens der Mods aus der Datenbank des Forums gelöscht. Und hier waren nicht alle pure Flames, wie es teils dargestellt wird.


----------



## Metadron72 (8. Juli 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Weil er deine Meinung vertritt. Nur wird konsequent die Gegenseite seitens der Mods aus der Datenbank des Forums gelöscht. Und hier waren nicht alle pure Flames, wie es teils dargestellt wird.




natürlich meine meinung oO also fassen wir mal zusammen : blizz böse, moderatoren böse , welt böse


----------



## madmurdock (8. Juli 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Also verstehe ich richtig: weil man es konnte bzw. weil nun das Set für Ehrenpunkte erhältlich war... ?! Und nun also die Aufregung, weil ein besseres Set ne Woche später rauskommt, Blizzard es aber nicht ausdrücklich geschrieben oder veröffentlicht hat???
> 
> Ich werd das mal auf mein reales Leben übertragen: hab vor einiger Zeit nen neuen PC gekauft. Also wehe die bieten mir im Computerladen heute nen besseren PC zum gleichen Preis an... werd den Thread hier direkt ausdrucken und mitnehmen - dann wird der Computerverkäufer meine Aufregung sicherlich verstehen.
> 
> ...



Wenn der Händler um die Ecke wissentlich n RAM Baustein fuer 40 Euro andreht mit Leistung 100 und direkt naechste Woche nen neuen RAM Baustein mit Leistung 105 fuer den selben Preis verkauft, obwohl er über den neuen Ramstein und das Erscheinungsdatum bescheid wusste, wäre ich sicherlich pissed und würde mir 2 mal überlegen noch mal dorthinzugehen, wenn man solche Infos nicht preis gibt. Eine Woche haette ich hier naemlich warten koennen.

Entweder man bietet dann seine "alten" Sachen guenstiger an (32 Euro bzw 1500 Ehrenpunkte anstatt 2200), so dass man sie los wird, oder man erzaehlt dem Kunden davon und ueberzeugt ihn noch eine Woche zu warten und vorzubestellen. Informationspolitik gehoert mMn dazu seine Kunden zufriedenzustellen und sorgt dafuer, dass sie laengerfristig weiterhin bei einem einkaufen - in dem Falle weiterhin fuer das Monatsabo loehnen.

Sicherlich ist die spezielle Sache mit dem 371er Set kein Grund das Abo zu kuendigen, jedoch kann man mMn hier schon Kulanz erwarten, da man sicherlich seine Zeit anders investiert haette bzw zumindest 4k Ehre aufgehoben haette - sprich Umtauschmoeglichkeit von kuerzlich erfarmten 365er Items (durch non rated BGs).

Aber noch eine Sache: Es wird folgendes ausser acht gelassen. In der "echten" Welt gibt es natuerlich immer neues und besseres, jedoch wird es in der WoW Welt immer so sein, dass gewisse Sachen fuer einen gewissen Zeitraum nun mal das Maximum sind. Und da man ja nun mal ein Eroberungspunkte Cap hat, sind es zeitweise die 371er Items. Fuer einige 4+ Monate lang, fuer andere nur 2 Monate. Man hat nun versucht sich maximales EQ fuer den Anfang der Saison zu besorgen und hat hierfuer Zeit investiert. Mir kann keiner erzaehlen, dass einem jedes Random BG Spass gemacht hat, wenn mal wieder 20%+ Vollhonks dabei waren (die zB regungslos jedes mal auf dem Huegel vor Drek standen, waehrend die Tuerme inner Base wieder zurueckgeholt wurden). Nun darf man die SELBE ZEit noch mal investieren und fuehlt sich um diese betrogen, die man ins Farmen der 365er investiert hat.

Vielleicht wirds einigen ja so klar.


----------



## Nexilein (8. Juli 2011)

Paladin77 schrieb:


> Es geht aber irgendwo auch mal ums Prinzip - keine Ahnung, ob das die Entwickler oder einige Gesellen hier in der WoW-Com nicht mehr zu checken scheinen, aber mich stört einfach, das jeder 24/7 Lowbob sich über Ehre innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen ein besseres Set farmen kann, als ich und mein Mate in der ganzen letzten Arena Saison zusammen. Das ist nicht in Ordnung und jeder der was anderes behauptet, ist ein notorischer Schönreder!



Dann bin ich eben ein Schönredner. Vielleicht sehe ich es aber auch einfach nur entspannter.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass man das Arena Equip nur für wirklich gute "Leistungen" im PvP bekommt. Am Ende der Saison kann jeder das fast komplette Equip haben.
Und genau deshalb ist das System sinnvoll. Der durchschnittliche Spieler mit viel Freizeit fängt beim selben Stand an wie der durchschnittliche Spieler mit wenig Zeit. Damit wird Equip entwertet und der "Skill" wird wichtiger.
Wer gut ist, der wird sich schon alleine durch das hohe Rating das er erspielt von den anderen absetzen.

Es heißt ja auch "Player versus Player" und nicht "Equip versus Equip"....


----------

